# Freezing beans



## Gobbosp

Just got a fresh order delivered today 2kg - i would like to freeze some of them and wondered if anyone had any tips for freezing.

Should i let rest before freezing?

How long do they need to defrost for

Plus any other tips would be gratefully received.


----------



## wilse

I sling them in the freezer in 500g pots, emergency beans!

I then just take out what I need, and grind straightaway, I don't defrost them.


----------



## MildredM

Quite a few of us here use a Vacuum Sealer machine


----------



## 9719

A bit of reading on the subject, make of it what you will, others will no doubt have other opinions. I myself split into 250g lots in plastic containers prior to freezing, then when needed remove from freezer, weigh out dose, grind, check dose weight, adjust, put beans back in freeze, continue with shot prep.

Hope it's helpful

https://strivefortone.com/2017/01/03/freeze-beans-not-peas/

https://baristahustle.com/blogs/barista-hustle/the-grinder-paper-explained

http://www.bath.ac.uk/research/news/2016/06/14/chill-coffee-brew/


----------



## mremanxx

I don't rest, repack into 250g, freeze, remove a pack when I have started one so this batch can rest for a few days before use as I would for fresh beans, not noticed any difference doing this to allowing beans to degas then use.


----------



## Gobbosp

mines_abeer said:


> A bit of reading on the subject, make of it what you will, others will no doubt have other opinions. I myself split into 250g lots in plastic containers prior to freezing, then when needed remove from freezer, weigh out dose, grind, check dose weight, adjust, put beans back in freeze, continue with shot prep.
> 
> Hope it's helpful
> 
> https://strivefortone.com/2017/01/03/freeze-beans-not-peas/
> 
> https://baristahustle.com/blogs/barista-hustle/the-grinder-paper-explained
> 
> http://www.bath.ac.uk/research/news/2016/06/14/chill-coffee-brew/


Cant argue with science - mine are in the freezer now so ill see how the taste is and if i can tell the diff.


----------



## Gobbosp

MildredM said:


> Quite a few of us here use a Vacuum Sealer machine


Just when i thought i had enough gadgets


----------



## 9719

Gobbosp said:


> Cant argue with science - mine are in the freezer now so ill see how the taste is and if i can tell the diff.


Yeah apologies for the scientific bumpf they are a bit heavy going, I found the first link the most readable. They all seem to end with the same conclusion though, namely that freezing helps produce a more even/consistent size to the ground particles, which in turn improves the extraction, sounds good to me 

Do remember as many members here have said to rest your beans for 7 to 14 days past the date upon which they were roasted on to allow them to degas before consigning them to the freezer. They should then, if I understand correctly, hold in that condition (probably not indefinitely) until you remove them for your morning? shot.


----------



## The Asgard

I have tried freezing a number of times with 1KG super market beans and never had good results. They always lost flavour. The most successful method for keeping the flavour for me is vacuum sealing without going in the freezer. This was with a bean to cup and super market beans but I could tell a difference side by side between the two methods.

With vaccuum sealing you always get that beautiful smell when you pop the seal.


----------



## Gobbosp

So its been a while since i posted this and after people posting their contributions i think the only decent think to do is let you know MY findings ....

Interestingly i struggled with a bean i had purchased, so i popped it in the freezer for later - upon using the beans after freezing the coffee has tasted much better, in fact delicious with a nice crema too with tiger stripes.

Ive also frozen my regular bean and seen no difference in quality of brew.

To freeze i just put the original packaging in an air tight container and took out about the correct weight for each brew.

In my opinion freezing makes no difference!! However i am not an expert !!!!

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Phobic

it might even make it taste better though I'd expect your grinder might need to be up to the job as well to spot it.

https://www.nature.com/articles/srep24483


----------



## salty

Phobic said:


> it might even make it taste better though I'd expect your grinder might need to be up to the job as well to spot it.
> 
> https://www.nature.com/articles/srep24483


 Fascinating article - thanks!


----------



## ratty

I recently picked up some 100ml Sunpet small plastic food storage containers for freezing pizza/pasta sauces in, for single servings. They are great little screw top round containers and I thought they would come in handy for small amounts of coffee beans to freeze. Trouble is the 100ml only hold 40g of beans.

The same containers come in all different sizes so I ordered the 250ml size that hold 90g of beans filled with minimum air pockets, a good amount for me to defrost and use for 2 or 3 days.

Other sizes are available too and they are inexpensive.

Available on Amazon and Ebay. I managed with a search on Amazon sellers to get a four pack of the 250ml size for £2.35 inc delivery. Other sellers charge double that.


----------



## ratty

Quick update as too late for edit.

Although I paid £2.35 for the first batch of 4, I bought another batch of 4 and later realised the delivery date on prime was August 2021! Cancelled it and bought another 4 from Ebay for £4.99.

I've got a kilo coming next week and want to freeze at least half in these pots!


----------

